
SpaceX Successfully Launches First 60 Starlink Internet Satellites - AlphaWeaver
https://youtube.com/watch?v=riBaVeDTEWI
======
agildehaus
They continue to show everyone else how it's done, simply amazing.

This is quite the historic launch too. It's the beginning of the entire world
(ignoring government restrictions) having low-latency high-speed Internet
access. It's also possibly the beginning of SpaceX funding their own Mars
plans.

------
sidcool
Kudos SpaceX. Your determination and persistence is a inspiration in these
trying times. Godspeed.

